# Would you RP?



## Mad_About_Animals (Aug 13, 2020)

I just wanted to know that if I did an rp, would you guys join? I would need at least 10 to start it. Also, tell me which themes you would like to rp on and I will decided


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Mad_About_Animals (Aug 13, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What are you talking about?


rp.. role play? Where you act out different scenes as completely different people/things


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

aaah. Not sure you'd get the number of people you're looking for. Most here are of ages beyond roll playing. Very much seated in their real lives.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> aaah. Not sure you'd get the number of people you're looking for. Most here are of ages beyond roll playing. Very much seated in their real lives.


And pretty much any adventures there are kept behind closed doors!!!


----------



## Mad_About_Animals (Aug 13, 2020)

robin416 said:


> aaah. Not sure you'd get the number of people you're looking for. Most here are of ages beyond roll playing. Very much seated in their real lives.


ah right- just though peop0le could use some fun every once in a while!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I for one wouldn't be a part of it. Way too serious of a personality. But if others raise their hands, then go for it.


----------



## Mad_About_Animals (Aug 13, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I for one wouldn't be a part of it. Way too serious of a personality. But if others raise their hands, then go for it.


 oh oki/ Im used to the BYC community where there are rps everywhere! I dont like BYC much anymore


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the things that makes this forum so comfortable is that it is more personal. It isn't a whole lot of people posting whatever. 

Tell some friends about CF. It's not chickens all of the time, we get off on tangents about non feathered topics.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I am a member of a few other communities but this is my only one for chickens- and it has been more than enough! There are some wonderful ppl around that I have chatted with (so far) and it has been more than enough to help me find answers.  
GL with the RP, there may be some who would, I've never been into it personally, but I know many are, so you could find enough for that if you wanted, I bet.


----------



## Mad_About_Animals (Aug 13, 2020)

robin416 said:


> One of the things that makes this forum so comfortable is that it is more personal. It isn't a whole lot of people posting whatever.
> 
> Tell some friends about CF. It's not chickens all of the time, we get off on tangents about non feathered topics.


oh yes! I would but none of my friends have chickens or are interested in them. I guess they just dont understand my chicken love. If somebody is getting chickens, i will recommend this so much!


----------



## Mad_About_Animals (Aug 13, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I am a member of a few other communities but this is my only one for chickens- and it has been more than enough! There are some wonderful ppl around that I have chatted with (so far) and it has been more than enough to help me find answers.
> GL with the RP, there may be some who would, I've never been into it personally, but I know many are, so you could find enough for that if you wanted, I bet.


i guess so but i have begun to lose hope...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I don't think the people here are interested in RP.I haven't been on BYC in over 5 years ,but I remember lot of people wanted them to get rid of the RP stuff back then


----------



## Mad_About_Animals (Aug 13, 2020)

Nm156 said:


> I don't think the people here are interested in RP.I haven't been on BYC in over 5 years ,but I remember lot of people wanted them to get rid of the RP stuff back then


Yes I am pretty sure they aren't. Ah well, it doesn't matter, I guess I shall have to get an admin to lock it or for me to delete it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I won't lock it and you don't need to delete it. Things can and do change around here.


----------



## Mad_About_Animals (Aug 13, 2020)

It doesn't


robin416 said:


> I won't lock it and you don't need to delete it. Things can and do change around here.


Well, oki then there is no harm in keeping it open but im pretty sure nobody is going to do it


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Ooh I want to role play I’m really good at it


----------

